# Librax and Ativan



## Lori B. (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this (or any other) IBS group board. I have a long story to tell about how I got to this point, but that is a post for another board and another day.I have a question: my doctor said for me to take the Librax for the IBS-D and the Ativan for the panic attacks.....as needed only. But I have found that if I only take the meds on the days that I am feeling sick, well, I am already sick and it is too late then. I just have to wait for the episode to pass on its own. So the question is....those of you on Librax and/or anti-anxiety meds, were you told to take them everyday on a regular basis or just when you feel bad? I think my doc gave me bad advice! It says on the Librax bottle to take them 3x/day with meals and 1 at bedtime=4 pills per day. So a bottle of 30 only lasts 7.5 days when you take them that way. Bummer, don't like going to the pharmacy that often! The Ativan does help a tiny little bit when I take it during a panic attack but it seems like I still just have to get over it on my own. Hey, I can live with the painful diarrhea. But the horrible nausea and panic attacks that come with it are what is ruining my life. Anyway, thanks in advance for any insight!Lori B.


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Lori, I take Librax 2x's a day. My doctor said that it is fine for me to take it everyday for the rest of my life because it will prevent me from having problems. Now, the Ativan I'm not sure about. I take Paxil everyday and it's worked wonders for me. Ativan is more adictive. Paxil is already in your system so you never have a panick attack or anxiety. take care,kelly


----------



## Lori B. (Jan 19, 2003)

Kelly,Paxil sounds good to me, but I have heard horror stories about it as well. I really do wish I could take something daily that would prevent the panic attacks. But since we plan to start trying to have another child within the next year, I am hesitant to be on a daily therapy kind of med. for my anxiety. As long as I only take one Ativan pill every few days or once a week, I won't become addicted. If I knew for sure we weren't going to have more kids, I'd be on Paxil in a heartbeat. You know those Paxil commercials where they ask "Do you feel this way or that way this many times per week?" I answered yes to all of them. Thanks for your reply. It's good to see Librax helping people, it seems to help me but I haven't heard rave reviews about it from many people.Lori


----------



## gladkit (Jan 27, 2003)

This is my 2nd week on Librax for IBS-D and Anxiety. My Dr. said this med would help with both. Though the prescription states 3 X daily at meals and bedtime, I try to space mine out evenly throughout the day - 1/2 hour before breakfast, mid afternoon, and before bed. I have noticed a difference in the positive but I am newly diagnosed and have nothing else to compare it to.Tina


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I tried librax but I turned into a zombie on it. I hope it works for you.


----------



## possum (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi to all, I am recovering from a bad illness that ended up changing a lot of things in my life....lost my job, etc. Long story short, my IBS -D reared up, and I also am having horrible anxiety. My docs are blaming the anxiety all on psychological stuff that deals with my losses due to the illness. Now, I can believe some of that, and I'm in therapy. But my body feels lousy and I get hot flashes, etc., too....(I'm way past menopause, supposedly). From reading these, I'm seeing that anxiety may be a physiological part of IBS. Is that true, and if so, can someone please explain it to me? Thank you.POssum


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey guys! I'm new too!







My doc just started me on Librax as well- I'm into my 4th day on it, so I can't tell if it's working so far. I'll be ok with the IBS-D for a week or two sometimes, so...I was told to take it 3x's a day, every day. I did eat a cajun chicken sandwich with fries and mayo today with no prob- normally that would have been an instant trip to the potty!As far as the anxiety portion of the drug-I didn't really feel like I had an anxiety problem, but I think IBS CAUSES you to have anxiety! You never know when or where or why it's gonna hit you! So far the Librax has made me lightheaded and sleepy- I've been passing out at like 9:00 every night. But it seems to be getting better! Good luck!


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

So do you find that Librax is better than Bentyl. I have been taking lots of Bentyl and I find its not really helping like it should I still get IBS D and then I take Klonapin to ease the pain in my gut. Is Librax better do you find?


----------

